# The new mathews



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

I like them! The LD looks like a sweet 3D bow.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I can't afford one...:sad:


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

IMO I think that Matthews is over-rated, they only came out with 2 new bows this year. And they only made a L-D for the Drenaline? They need to change their slogan "Catch us if you can" to "We've already been caught, and passed"! :tongue:


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

*overrated?*

Mathews is not overrated, granted they don't come out with a lot of new bows every year, but that's because they don't spend their time on the lower-intermediate level bows. They may only make a few new ones every year, but what they make is sweet to shoot! I'd take quality over quantity any day.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Jamis said:


> IMO I think that Matthews is over-rated, they only came out with 2 new bows this year. And they only made a L-D for the Drenaline? They need to change their slogan "Catch us if you can" to "We've already been caught, and passed"! :tongue:


they spend all their time making them BEST bows. thats why they dont have many bows because there came only be a a few BEST bows:wink: 
i would love the DRENALINE but i don't have the money for broadheads much less a new BEST bow.:wink:


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

I almost forgot what do u think of the new camo do u like bc i think its pretty sweet.


----------



## CamSpeed (Sep 20, 2004)

*Bows*

I think everyone gets hyped up for a new bow every year, I dont think a new bow is going to make me or help me kill any bigger deer. The bows of 5 or 10 years ago will do the same thing for sure. I'll get a new bow for 08' and yes I shoot a Mathews right now they are nice and good, hell they all are. I think I'm getting a new Ross or Hoyt... but prob a Ross. 337


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

Jamis said:


> IMO I think that Matthews is over-rated, they only came out with 2 new bows this year. And they only made a L-D for the Drenaline? They need to change their slogan "Catch us if you can" to "We've already been caught, and passed"! :tongue:


...did you get your homework done? ...did you brush your teeth and wash behind the ears? Comments like yours definitely reflect your age of pre-High School.  Other clues are your misspelling. :wink:

Experience doesn't mean you have to rush in and win everything boy. Look at Honda manufacturing. Honda ATV's for example. They don't come out with the same features as Yamaha, Suzuki, etc. They are know for quality and reliable products much like Mathews is know for their archery. Think about it. Now go to bed you gotta catch the school bus in the morning!


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i dont like mathews so i dont like the new 1.:tongue:


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Jamis said:


> IMO I think that Matthews is over-rated, they only came out with 2 new bows this year. And they only made a L-D for the Drenaline? They need to change their slogan "Catch us if you can" to "We've already been caught, and passed"! :tongue:


I'm not one to bash a company, but PSE released..what, four version of the X-Force this year for their 08 hunting bows?
*coughs*


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Jamis said:


> IMO I think that Matthews is over-rated, they only came out with 2 new bows this year. And they only made a L-D for the Drenaline? They need to change their slogan "Catch us if you can" to "We've already been caught, and passed"! :tongue:




haha i agree there bows are some of the slowest bows out there but its just what you like


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Lawrence Archer said:


> I'm not one to bash a company, but PSE released..what, four version of the X-Force this year for their 08 hunting bows?
> *coughs*


Actually, there are only two versions of the PSE x force. and one of them being the bow i own. Mathews is over rated......... its not a bad bow.... but overated. i would say its the "ford" of bows. Although, Chevy is the best truck brand out there. but thats beside the point.:wink:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Tecumseh said:


> ...did you get your homework done? ...did you brush your teeth and wash behind the ears? Comments like yours definitely reflect your age of pre-High School.  Other clues are your misspelling. :wink:
> 
> Experience doesn't mean you have to rush in and win everything boy. Look at Honda manufacturing. Honda ATV's for example. They don't come out with the same features as Yamaha, Suzuki, etc. They are know for quality and reliable products much like Mathews is know for their archery. Think about it. Now go to bed you gotta catch the school bus in the morning!


Have you not listened to the recommendations by Sticky? This is a youth forum.. See we deal with stuff like this and don't really care what others opinions are! 

You like Mathews.. Good, grand, great.. If they dont.. Deal with it! No need to come in a YOUTH forum while you are 43 and bash us! 


Okay.. now for me... I think the new mathews look pretty darn sweet in fact, I think I might become a more of a mathews fan considering I have both a mathews and a hoyt! But who knows.. very good looking bows!


----------



## fredbear17 (Jun 27, 2006)

i think Matthews bows are junk they are loud and have a lot of shake.when you shoot a matthews it sounds like you dryfired a bow.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

fredbear17 said:


> i think Matthews bows are junk they are loud and have a lot of shake.when you shoot a matthews it sounds like you dryfired a bow.


Again.. personal preference man!


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Tecumseh said:


> ...did you get your homework done? ...did you brush your teeth and wash behind the ears? Comments like yours definitely reflect your age of pre-High School.  Other clues are your misspelling. :wink:
> 
> Experience doesn't mean you have to rush in and win everything boy. Look at Honda manufacturing. Honda ATV's for example. They don't come out with the same features as Yamaha, Suzuki, etc. They are know for quality and reliable products much like Mathews is know for their archery. Think about it. Now go to bed you gotta catch the school bus in the morning!


This is a youth only forum, that means 43 year old men are not supposed to be bashing what the younger generation says here. So you need to either find your place on this site or quit bashing what me or any of the other kids say! 

IMO means In My Opinion, so I didnt mispell anything! Sounds like your the one who needs to learn to spell! Im sorry If I made you mad because I stated my opinion, but you need to get a life and quit bashing the youth here!


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

armyboy said:


> they spend all their time making them BEST bows. thats why they dont have many bows because there came only be a a few BEST bows:wink:
> i would love the DRENALINE but i don't have the money for broadheads much less a new BEST bow.:wink:


Best bows? Armyboy there is no best bow! All bows have there flaws! Ill even admit that my diablo isnt the best bow


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Actually, there are only two versions of the PSE x force. and one of them being the bow i own. Mathews is over rated......... its not a bad bow.... but overated. i would say its the "ford" of bows. Although, Chevy is the best truck brand out there. but thats beside the point.:wink:


Thank you! :wink:


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Tecumseh said:


> ...did you get your homework done? ...did you brush your teeth and wash behind the ears? Comments like yours definitely reflect your age of pre-High School.  Other clues are your misspelling. :wink:
> 
> Experience doesn't mean you have to rush in and win everything boy. Look at Honda manufacturing. Honda ATV's for example. They don't come out with the same features as Yamaha, Suzuki, etc. They are know for quality and reliable products much like Mathews is know for their archery. Think about it. Now go to bed you gotta catch the school bus in the morning!


O and by the way, Im sorry that Im a high-schooler, but Im sure that you were perfect when you were my age.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

fredbear17 said:


> i think Matthews bows are junk they are loud and have a lot of shake.when you shoot a matthews it sounds like you dryfired a bow.


you you sheer you had a arrow on the string??????????? that might help it a might.:wink:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Jamis said:


> Best bows? Armyboy there is no best bow! All bows have there flaws! Ill even admit that my diablo isnt the best bow


some bows has less flaws then the any other and those are Mathews:wink:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Jamis said:


> This is a youth only forum, that means 43 year old men are not supposed to be bashing what the younger generation says here. So you need to either find your place on this site or quit bashing what me or any of the other kids say!
> 
> IMO means In My Opinion, so I didnt mispell anything! Sounds like your the one who needs to learn to spell! Im sorry If I made you mad because I stated my opinion, but you need to get a life and quit bashing the youth here!


Ehh Jamis.. just back of man! I think i stated my point!


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Ive never been a Mathews guy, shot alot of em but they just felt cheap and nasty to me (PERSONAL PREFERENCE not a bash).

I dont think they have an excuse with the quality over quantity argument as most bow companies are making multiple bows of comparible quality to suit a wide rnage of archers.

Dont get me wrong; i dont think people who shoot Mathews are mislead etc, theyre just not right for me =]


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

wow, my god everybody......... calm down! the question was asked, and of course the answer to this question will be a opinon. so just leave it alone and answer with what you believe.


your welcome


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Ehh Jamis.. just back of man! I think i stated my point!


Just had to let him know I have the ba**s to write back! :wink:


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

Although I own a Mathews, and feel that they make some of the best bows out there, I won't deny that I wouldn't hesitate to shoot a different brand if an opportunity presented itself. In this day and age, almost every brand is making a bow that shoots sweet. None of them are really "lacking" or "better" than the others. The top level bows from each brand are really very close in quality. In some ways, it's better not to buy a Mathews because you do partially end up paying for the name. Other brands offer cheaper bows that are probably of comparable quality, but cost less. So, I feel that there is a definate line to brand loyalty, which many people cross.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i looked at them i dont know y but i have never likeed mathews i hate the grip its too big even though i have large hands the strings are ok but not the best i mean if someone gave me one or i won one i wouldnt sell it or anything but i wont pay 800$ for one thats for sure


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Mathews has not amazed me this year.

But ive got to admit, I still like the C4 and Apex.


----------

